
Show HN: Twiggy – Git branch management for Vim - sodapopcan
https://github.com/sodapopcan/vim-twiggy
======
sodapopcan
Inspired by item?id=16114907 I figured I'd try my first Show HN with a vim
plugin I released almost four years ago and didn't really promote.

The idea was mostly to get a quick view of branches in vim and sort by MRU. It
of course has a smattering of other features (like checkout, fetch, delete,
etc.)

This is the first and biggest vim plugin I ever wrote so obviously am a little
embarrassed of the code. While I haven't updated it in three years, I still
use it every day. Obviously this means I haven't updated it to add
backgrounding-support but it does work with dispatch.vim.

Looking for feedback, contributions, and the motivation to improve it.

------
MobiusHorizons
looks neat. I'll have to give it a try on neovim.

